# Hood insulation pad



## jump (Apr 7, 2019)

Mine is pretty ragged and I would like to replace it.

I checked with GM and it is no longer in stock.

I have checked Amazon and other sites. No luck unless you want to use a scissor and
cut one out. Most of these just look like stuffing and not very attractive. I am not up for that.

There are a lot of curves and indents in the underside of the hood an I want one that is pre-fit. And boy would
I love to have a red pad.

Has anyone out there done this to their car? If so where did you go to get a form fitting one that can be held up with
clips and not glue


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

GTOG8TA.com has them.


----------

